
Turn your Bitcoin wallet address (or anything else) into a barcode. Barcodely - posteezy
http://barcodely.com
======
DrScump
(IOS only)

The symbology they use is Code 128:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_128](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_128)

